# IC's my way :)



## zoltan (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi guys,

This is the way of my "gold mining" from ic's.

Sorry for my English, i'm from Slovakia, very nice country .
All I need is a drill, bearing balls, steel container and old pulley. Bearing balls are mixed with ic's in steel container. Then just turn on the drill with the pulley. The process takes about 10 minutes (cca 250g of ic's). Then just wash the impurities and gold settle to the bottom. And result is very beautiful, 0.5g of gold wires.

Thank you all, for the inspiration on the forum.


----------



## Woodworker1997 (Mar 5, 2013)

Ive been wanting to try soething similar to this with one difference. I was thinking that addind dry ice would make the chips more brittle and crush easier. 

Good work zoltan. Getting .5 grams in 10 min is aprox. $150 an hour!

Derek.


----------



## rusty (Mar 5, 2013)

Ingenious using a brake drum for a ball mill.


----------



## oldgeek (Mar 5, 2013)

Can someone explain this setup in a little more detail? I just cannot figure out how it operates.


----------



## rusty (Mar 5, 2013)

If i were to wager a guess, i would say that our inventor merely hangs the drum over the puller chucked into the drill.

If this the case theres some bits missing from this picture like how he is keeping the balls and media contained, a simple wood cut out like a large donut which would seal the edges of the drum but still allow entry of the drive pulley would be a possibility.

A large brake drum from a highway truck would make an awesome mill, thick heavy cast iron wall would make a great anvil for the balls to strike. Best part is you can pick these up free behind any truck repair center.


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 6, 2013)

A zas o jedneho Slovaka viacej, za chvilu uz budeme moct vytvorit futbalovu jedenastku :mrgreen: 
Vitaj!


----------



## zoltan (Mar 6, 2013)

Diky, snad tu budem moct pridat cochvila nejake nugetky :lol: aspon kilove :mrgreen: .


----------



## zoltan (Mar 8, 2013)

Video for this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-SuADL60vg


----------



## Woodworker1997 (Mar 8, 2013)

Let me be the first to say WOW!.

Brilliant work. I have neighbors all around and very close to me so I cannot incinerate chips. I'm going to try this process this weekend.

Thanks,

Derek


----------



## zoltan (Mar 8, 2013)

You're welcome and thank you


----------



## samuel-a (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice work Zoltan


----------



## mjgraham (Mar 8, 2013)

I have to say that is pretty good, although what is the largest amount you have done at one time, say having 5kg of ram chips or mixed sizes what kind of time frame do you think? Don't get me wrong I like it.


----------



## srlaulis (Mar 9, 2013)

Zoltan,

What an excellent and creative idea! May I suggest that when you are washing your powder from the gold, pour into a catch pan. This way you can check to be sure that no gold escapes you. Thank you for this creative idea! 

Steven


----------



## Auful (Mar 9, 2013)

Very nice idea! Simple too. I have a comment or two, hopefully taken as constructive. I agree that it might be better collect the waste water from the washes in another basin. 

One of the cardinal rules about panning for gold (which is basically what you are doing) is never pour. The gold should be gently settled to the bottom by constant, gentle swirling motions. Since gold has a specific gravity of ~19, it will settle at the bottom of your container quite readily. Then proceed with carefully washing off the lighter material on top, with occasional resettling of the gold to decrease loss out of the container. If you don't have access to a gold pan with riffles, you might consider using a container into which you have pounded small divots, like the Chinese use to, in order to further prevent losing gold during the panning process. See this site for great instruction on panning: http://www.goldgold.com/gold-prospectinggold-panning-instructions.html 

Thanks for sharing this wonderful idea!

Matt


----------



## 4metals (Mar 9, 2013)

Having incinerated, crushed and sifted literally tons of these things to make a metallic portion and a sweeps (powdered) portion for refining, I can say that your method is quick but I would not be too fast to throw away any solids. All of the material that floats off while you are panning may also contain gold. If it were me I would pan over a 55 gallon drum and save all of the water and solids. After it settles for a day siphon off the liquid and save the solids. If you do enough, you will eventually get a drum of solids which you can dry and ship to a refiner for recovery as it will likely have value. Also the metallic oversize that does not crush should be saved for future refining. 

Nice quick method to get to a concentrate though.


----------

